# Jerry Lyda in the News



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've noticed Jerry Lyda hasn't posted much on WDF in quite a while. I wondered why until I saw this on FB. Turns out he's really busy training service dogs for veterans.......for free. 

Jerry Lyda rocks....to put it lightly. 

http://www.wfxg.com/story/25950554/veteran-trains-service-dogs-for-free#.U77WAMseTUQ.facebook


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Way to go Jerry!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

So modest. Kudos Jerry.


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

How fantastic!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A real hero amongst us! 

!!!!!ROCK ON JERRY!!!!!


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

isn't that fantastic for both the vet and the rescued dog!! how rare to find someone offering their expertise purely from the goodness of their own hearts!


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

F yeah!! go Jerry!! world definitely needs more people like him!


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry is one of the best guys I know, he's always doing amazing things


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

A noble cause. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Those Lyda boys are hard to beat... kudos to them!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

So THAT'S what he meant when he posted a few weeks back that he had been kinds busy!

Them Lyda boys do rock! 8)


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Really incredible stuff. Well done, Jerry - continued success with the program


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

That's Awesome! Dog people are the bestest!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Guys and gals, in my southern tone," Ya'll are the ones that rock" Thanks for all the kind words. I appreciate this more than you know. Connie I have been as busy as a cat in a sand box, and I love it. To see these veterans change so quickly and have purpose in their lives again. To see these dogs get out of a life sentence and bond to something they have never had. It's totally awesome.

In 1969 I was to get orders to be a river rat in Vietnam. For some reason I didn't get those orders but got orders on the USS Independence ( how ironic ). River rats didn't live long. I believe a higher power back then was grooming me for this.

Thanks to you all...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

As you know, Jerry, I've spent a bunch of time in and out of various VA Medical Centers. 

I see many of these services dogs helping the Vets out. I met a guy in Denver training dogs for Wounded Warriors. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Sending gratitude to you and the higher power that put you where you are, and doing what you are today.


----------



## Wayne Scace (Jun 1, 2014)

*I am honoured to call Jerry Lyda my friend and brother. 
Almost a year ago I read a newsletter from Dr. Karen Becker that mentioned Jerry and his organisation. I called him up that very day. 
I wholeheartedly support Jerry's organisation. Because he supports veterans and rescues dogs giving those dogs an important job.
Harley, my current Guide Dog, is a rescue that I Owner Trained. 
I am not a veteran and although I am unable to support his organisation financially, I support him with what talents I possess that can help Jerry, help his veterans.

Wayne And Harley
*


----------

